# Stupid Chickens.....



## RemudaOne (Jul 23, 2012)

Happened to see a round worm in some poo this afternoon     soooooo, I just came in from having to worm 22 chickens in a mostly dark barn with a flash light. Actually got hubby to help (thank God), we are both dripping sweat. It must still be 90 out there with super high humidity. 

That's what we hoity toities do on a Monday night, lol! Chicken worming, its what the "in" crowd does!!!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds familiar... 

The heat is nasty here too.  We got a reprieve today with 80F weather, but it's dry, dry, dry.  I've been worried for the critters when it reaches close to 100F.  Very hard on them.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 24, 2012)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> That's what we hoity toities do on a Monday night, lol! Chicken worming, its what the "in" crowd does!!!


 

Our Monday night was taken up with moving some of the Turkeys to a new home - heat, humidity, turkey poop and sweat - if our old friends back in England could see us now


----------

